# airtel new packages screen shot



## 24online (Feb 20, 2007)

*img151.imageshack.us/img151/3272/3961844358377fda81dxw2.jpg

*img225.imageshack.us/img225/3599/3961843605c2bfa954cok2.jpg





so whats ur comments ???

From : *broadbandforum.in


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 20, 2007)

hmm upto 512kbps for first year, why so?
Hope they increase the speeds for unltd plans permanently.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 20, 2007)

Big Deal. I do not see anything special. Other than marketing by airtel people to get more customer.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, it is a hell of a lot better than paying 900 bucks per month for a 256 Kbps unlimited connection.


----------



## alok4best (Feb 20, 2007)

just crap....unless any ISP offers Unlimited with atleast 1Mbps speed...
However Airtel is better than BSNL as it provide DSL while BSNL ADSL..but still Aritel lacks Happy Hours which BSNL gives to its subscribers.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 21, 2007)

alok4best said:
			
		

> just crap....unless any ISP offers Unlimited with atleast 1Mbps speed...
> However Airtel is better than BSNL as it provide DSL while BSNL ADSL..but still Aritel lacks Happy Hours which BSNL gives to its subscribers.



well airtel has happy hours , from 11pm to 8 am where you get double speeds .

nyways , new plans r just the same , i still pay rs 900 for 256 kbps unlimited n i'll have to pay same in new plans so what's the diff ?


----------



## nishanth_che (Feb 22, 2007)

512Kbps for 12 months sounds very tempting  I think at the end of 12 months they will continue to give 512Kbps or even higher speeds becasue I think 12 months from now most ISPs would be giving atleast 512 Kbps for Rs 900.


----------



## thecyclone2k (Feb 22, 2007)

WTF is upto?? This highest speed will be there when you won't use it! haha.

My cable-operator (who just took Airtel franchise) has offered me -
256kbps -
1. Limit - 1GB - Rs. 250
2. Limit - 2GB - Rs. 400
3. Limit - UL - Rs. 600

so, it is cheaper than BSNL which is 900pm. But, no idea about speed.

Anyone any experience with Airtel broadband?? Is it better or atleast equal to BSNL?


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Feb 22, 2007)

not very good plans , they are bad ones


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 23, 2007)

unlimited plans are average....depends on how users getting speed in daytime....


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 23, 2007)

thecyclone2k said:
			
		

> WTF is upto?? This highest speed will be there when you won't use it! haha.
> 
> My cable-operator (who just took Airtel franchise) has offered me -
> 256kbps -
> ...



I need to know that too. Is it worth getting and waiting for Airtel or should i get BSNL right now.


----------



## alok4best (Feb 25, 2007)

thecyclone2k said:
			
		

> WTF is upto?? This highest speed will be there when you won't use it! haha.
> 
> My cable-operator (who just took Airtel franchise) has offered me -
> 256kbps -
> ...



Airtel is way better than BSNL..good QOS..and the underlying tech is also different..BSNL uses ADSL.In ADSL they tweak the bandwidth so that data flow speed is higher downstream than upstream.To be precise the UL/DL ratio is 1/8 in case of BSNL..
on the other hand AIRTEL uses DSL..so whatever u get downstream is equal to what u can send upstream..ratio 1/1.more useful for torrent users who need to maintain a healthy ratio.
also BSNL suffers from disconnection problems..If u hv a choice u must go for AIRTEL...sadly I m on BSNL


----------



## aryayush (Feb 25, 2007)

I am on BSNL too but I do not suffer any 'disconnection problems'.


----------



## grinning_devil (Feb 26, 2007)

For all those who are still in doubt if they can go in with Airtel or not -- 

~~I have been using Airtel 256kbps Unlimited connection for around 2 years now...and NOT for even 1 minute it has gone down..not for even 1 minute. THats called service and reliability which BSNL etc dont care about. 

~~Modem, even though i purchased it initially for 1700 from Airtel, was replaced twice in two years without any charges. The change was done after initial 1 year of warranty. Again, thats customer service. 

~~ I am getting double download speed DAILY since more than a year ( ranges from 45kBps to 52KBps ) ... excelent !!

~~ Morning speed ranges from 22KBps to 27KBps ... nothing more I can expect and care. 

~~ I had to shift my residence once...shifting was done free of charge...connection was in place even before I moved...all of this in just 1 phone call. 

As far as the accompanied screenshots are concerned, there is NO change whatsoever in any of the plans. What I would love to pay is around 1300 -1500 for 512kbps Unlimited. 

FYI...i am from Gurgaon/NCR.


----------



## digitmagsubscriber (Feb 26, 2007)

hehehe i hav not cn so mch cr@p!!!!!!1!! LOL


----------



## grinning_devil (Feb 26, 2007)

@subscriber..... will you care to explain the so called crap part here ????


WTF is wrong here !!!


----------



## digitmagsubscriber (Feb 26, 2007)

airtels plans


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Feb 26, 2007)

i think they should offer happy hour with 2mbps plan than only it will be able to compete with bsnl.


----------



## forever (Feb 26, 2007)

i totally agree to every word the grinning devil said, airtel has been the best isp of all ive tried


----------



## alok4best (Feb 26, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> I am on BSNL too but I do not suffer any 'disconnection problems'.


You r lucky then..May be thats bcoz at ur place they are not loaded that much.Here in Bangalore ,they even stopped giving new connections since september(till March 2007) in some parts of the city,just bcoz they dnt hv any more capacity as of now..


----------



## tango_cash (Mar 19, 2007)

i saw the unlimited plan and it looks intresting.i am currently on the 399-64kbps unlimited plan.
 but it says



> " double speeds for the first 12 months"



does that mean i have to pay some advance deposit for 12 months or something like that????


----------

